# راعوث



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

*راعوث
*







 *مقدمة السفر* 

يعد سفر راعوث السفر الوحيد الذي سمي بإسم امرأة أمميه.
تلك الشخصية كانت تحيا في عصر القضاة و الذي عرف انه كان يتسم   بالانحطاط الروحي ( 450 سنه ) وكان الله يسمح بالتجارب بسبب ابتعاد الشعب  عن الله.
( في تلك الأيام لم يكن ملك في إسرائيل، كان كل واحد يعمل ما يحسن في عينيه ) قض 17 : 6
 *أحداث السفر*


خروج أليمالك و عائلته طالبا الشبع من بيت لحم ( بيت الخبز ) و لم يكن يعرف انه موضع ميلاد المسيح الخبز السماوي.
أنجب اليمالك ابنان ( محلون = مرض ) و ( كليون = خراب ) و زوجته نعمه.
فقدت نعمه رجلها و تزوجا الابنان بمؤابيتين و استقرا هناك خلافا للشريعة  و ماتا الابنين.
يذكرنا هذا الموقف بمثل الابن الضال الذي ترك بيت أبيه و ذهب يبحث عن الراحة في أرض غريبة فضّل طريقه ولم يجد إلا الألم.
نعمه تنوي الرجوع إلى بيت لحم.
نعمه تطلب من كنتيها أن يرجعا إلى بلدهم في محبة.
 *“فيك يا رب غناء للمحتاجين و فرح للمكروبين و شفاء للمجروحين و عزاء لكل الحزانى” (مارإفرام السرياني)*​ *المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها*


ارجعا يا بنتي لماذا تذهبان معي ؟
موقف نعمه و إشفاقها على كنتيها (محبة نعمه).
موقف عرفه و موقف راعوث.
فقالت راعوث  .هكذا يفعل الرب بي و هكذا يزيد إنما الموت يفصل بيني و بينك.
المحبة فعل: لا نحب بالكلام و لا باللسان بل بالعمل و الحق.
قصة يدان ممزقتان (امرأة نالت الصفح عن زوجها عن طريق ربط يديها بالجرس  حتى لا يصدر صوت ويعدم زوجها فتمزقت يداها وعندما رأى الحاكم مدى محبتها  اصدر قرار بالعفو عن زوجها ).
و أما غاية الوصية فهي المحبة.
أول ثمار الروح القدس.
آخر وصيه أعطاها المسيح للتلاميذ ( أن تحبوا بعضكم بعض).
“لأن المحبة تتأني وترفق. المحبة لا تحسد. المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ.  ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها. ولا تحتد و لا تظن السوء ولا تفرح بالإثم بل  تفرح بالحق. وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر علي كل شيء.  المحبة لا تسقط أبدا.”
“إن الدين هو رحلة حب نحو قلب الله، و نحن لا نستطيع أن نصل إلى محبة  الله دون أن نحب الناس. المحبة هي الخروج من الذات إلى الغير بحيث تنسى  (الأنا) فلا تعيش داخلها إنما داخل قلوب الناس، تحيا لأجل الغير و ترى خيره  قبل خيرك”. (البابا شنوده)
 *نعمه و راعوث في بيت لحم*


رجوع نعمه بمرارة في وقت الحصاد (يذكرنا ذلك بالكنيسة أينما رجع إليها الخاطئ يجد أنها في وقت الحصاد مفتوحة أحضانها له).
حقا الإنسان الذي يهرب من الله طالبا شبع العالم يفقد حتى سلامه الطبيعي و هدوء قلبه و بشاشته الظاهرة
التوبة هي شفيعة المسبيين فمن ذا الذي لا يحبك أيتها التوبة. من يرى  الله بغيرك. من سقى زرعه من مطرك و لم يحصد منه ثمر الفرح. من صبغ وجهة  بقطراتك و لم يبصر المسيح فى قلبه. من اتخذك شفيعة أيتها التوبة و لم تفتحي  له خزائن الله.
 *دخول راعوث حقل بوعز*


كان لنعمه ذو قرابة لرجلها جبار بأس من عشيرة اليمالك اسمعه بوعز (عزه  أو قوة) (مثال للسيد المسيح) وليس معنى ذلك انه كان ظالم إنما معناه انه  كان شخصية ذات مهابة وشهرة.
حسب الشريعة كانت تترك السنابل الساقطة للغريب و المسكين .
راعوث تذهب للعمل بيدها من الصباح حتى المساء .
راعوث امرأة فاضلة.
يقول سفر نشيد الأناشيد: “امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لأن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ.  بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج إلى غنيمة. تصنع له خيراً لا شراً كل أيام  حياتها. تطلب صوفاً وكتاناً و تشتغل بيدين راضيتين. هي كسفن التاجر تجلب  طعامها من بعيد. و تقوم إذ الليل بعد وتعطي أكلاً لأهل بيتها وفريضة  لفتياتها”.
لم تكن راعوث إنسانه مدللة. لقد تركت أهلها و عشيرتها و عملت بجهد في  حقل بوعز و خلال جهادها استحقت أن يسأل عنها ( لمن هذه الفتاه ؟). لأنه كان  في القدم تنسب المرأة للرجل المسئول عنها .
 *حوار بوعز و راعوث ( حوار محبة )*


( ألا تسمعين يا بنتي لا تذهبي لتلتقطي في حقل آخر و أيضا لا تبرحي من ههنا لازمي فتياتي )
المسيح مشتاق إلى كل نفس بعيده تجتهد للوصول للملكوت راجعة تائبة .
(عيناك على الحقل الذي يحصدون و اذهبي ورائهم ألم أوص الغلمان ألا يمسوك إذ عطشت فأذهبي إلى الآنية و اشربي مما استقاه الغلمان )
إن عطش احد فليقبل إلى و يشرب (يو4: 14 )
رد فعل راعوث ( سقطت على وجهها و سجدت على الأرض و قالت كيف وجدت نعمة  في عينيك حتى تنظر إلي و أنا غريبة ) وهذا ينم على اتضاع هذه المرأة.
بوعز :  (ليكافئ الرب عملك …)
راعوث حملت إيمان إبراهيم العملي الذي ترك حاران و انطلق تحت قيادة  الله نحو كنعان ليسمع الصوت الإلهي : لا تخف يا ابرام أنا ترس لك أجرك كثير  جدا
طلب بوعز من راعوث أن تأكل معهم و حمايته لها و توصية الغلمان
 *التمتع بحضن الأب*


راعوث ترجع إلى نعمه و بما التقطته ( ايفة شعير ) تكفي 5 أيام
ثمار الروح القدس ( محبة، فرح، سلام ..)
كمثل الذي يجاهد و يسهر ثم يفوز ببركة و نعمة
 *فقال لهم يسوع: أنا هو خبز الحياة.  من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع، ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبدا ولكني قلت لكم: إنكم قد  رأيتموني، ولستم تؤمنون كل ما يعطيني الآب فإلي يقبل، ومن يقبل إلي لا  أخرجه خارجا .*​ *داخل  بيت الله*
 إذا وقفت مع نفسك و سألتها الأسئلة الآتية..


هل شعرت بالنعمة في وجودك في الكنيسة ؟
هل اكتسبت الفضائل من الكنيسة ؟
هل تشعر بالسلام و الفرح في وجودك في الكنيسة ؟
هل تعلم أنها الوحيدة التي لا تقوى عليها أبواب الجحيم ؟
ماذا تمثل لنا الكنيسة ؟ مبنى للصلاة أم أم حنون ؟


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 يوليو 2011)

*جميل جدا ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

*رجوع راعوث لنعمه بعد يوم عمل شاق


* 

إرشادات نعمى لراعوث : ( لا تطلب ما لنفسها )
يا بنتي ألا التمس لك راحة ليكون لك راحة
نصيحة نعمى  اغتسلي و تدهني والبسي ثيابك و انزلي إلى البيدر و لكن  لا تعرفي عند الرجل حتى يفرغ من الأكل و الشرب متى أضجع فأعلمي المكان الذي  يضجع فيه و ادخلي واكشفي ناحية رجليه و أضجعي و هو يخبرك بما تعملين )
 
*لقد كشفت لها الطريق الذي به تنطلق النفس إلى العريس لتتحد معه أما ملامحه (مناظرة عن كيفية وصولنا إلى السماء ) فهي :*


*أولا اغ**تسلي:* فلا دخول إلى العريس  إلا خلال مياه المعمودية مياه المعمودية تطهرنا من كل دنس بحيث نصبح هيكلا  مقدساً لله و نتصل بطبيعته الإلهية بالشركة في الروح القدس ( القديس كيرلس  الكبير 377 – 444 م )
*ثانيا تدهني:* بعد المعمودية نتقبل دهن الميرون ليكون لنا روحه القدس ساكنا فينا .
*ثالثا : البسي ثيابك :* إذ نغتسل من الخطايا و يكون المسيح كثوب بر يستر كل ضعفاتنا.
 ( الذي يعتمد للمسيح لا يولد من الله فقط بل يلبس المسيح أيضا )
*رابعا :انزلي إلى البيدر :* في البيدر يفرز الحبوب من التبن و كأنه يشير إلى الدينونة حيث يفرز الأشرار من الأبرار
*خا**مسا : لا تعرفي عند الرجل حتى يفرغ من الأكل : *كأنه يليق بنا أن ننتظر حتى يخرج الخدم لنلتقي به وحده ( مثل علاقتنا الشخصية مع الرب التي ننفرد فيها به ونشبع من مياه حبه ) .
*سادسا : ادخلي و اكشفي ناحية رجليه و أضجعي : *دخول  إلى الرب = خروج من محبة العالم، كشف رجليه : التعرف على الأسرار الإلهية.  مادمنا في الأرض لا نقدر نكشف إلا رجليه أما في الأبدية فسنراه وجها لوجه.
أما إضجاعها فيعني قبول آلامه و صلبه حتى الموت و الدفن.
 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: “انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ليس احد ياتي الى الاب الا بي”( يوحنا 6:14)
 “صدقوني إن جواز السفر الوحيد الذي تدخلون به لملكوت الله هو هذه الشهادة الإلهية : أنت ابني” ( تأمل للبابا شنودة)
 *راع**وث تلتقي ببوعز( الحوار الذي دار بينهما و مباركة حكمتها )*


كشفت رجلي بوعز لتعلن له أنها قريبته. قدميه قد تعرت أي هي في حاجه إلى رجل يسترها.
بوعز يبارك حكمة و محبة راعوث ( انك مباركه من الرب يا بنتي لأنك قد  أحسنت معروفك في الأخير أكثر من الأول إذ لم تسعي وراء الشبان فقراء كانوا  أو أغنياء. و الآن يا بنتي لا تخافي كل ما تقولين افعل لك لأن جميع أبواب  شعبي تعلم انك امرأة فاضلة )
 *لماذا مدحها ؟ *


منذ البداية نرى أن راعوث تتمتع بفضائل عدة منها الترك.
“تفتح فمها بالحكمة و في لسانها سنّة المعروف” ( أمثال 31 : 26)
أما سامع المشورة فهو حكيم.
“حكمة المرأة تبني بيتها” (ام  14 :  1)
 “و انما ان كان احدكم تعوزه حكمة فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء و لا يعير فسيعطى له” (يع  1 :  5)
 الحكمة تنقذ الإنسان من الوقوع في المتاعب
 *تعليق مار افرام السرياني*


أضجعت راعوث بجوار إنسان في البيدر من أجلك ! حبها جعلها جريئة يا من تعلم كل التائبين الجرأة.
أخجل عندما تخطيء و لا تخجل عندما تتوب فالخطية هي الجرح و التوبة هي  العلاج. الخطية يتبعها الخجل و التوبة يتبعها الجرأة لكن الشيطان قد عكس  هذا الترتيب فيعطى جرأة في الخطية و خجل من التوبة.
 *القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*
 لابد أن لا نخجل من الاعتراف بخطايانا لأننا بدون هذا الاعتراف لا ننال  الخلاص. فنحن أخطأنا أمام الرب كما نصلى في المزمور و نقول ( لك وحدك أخطأت  و الشر قدامك صنعت ) لذلك كان بالأحرى أن نذكر الرب قبل أن نصنع الخطية.
*عودة راعوث إلى حماتها*


صرف بوعز راعوث غير فارغة بل اكتال لها 6 من الشعير أي ضعف ما نالته في النهار.
( اطلبوا أولا ملكوت السموات و بره و هذه كلها تزاد لكم )
إذ رجعت راعوث إلى حماتها سألتها ( من آنت يا بنتي ؟ )
هل لقاءنا بالمسيح يغبر قلوبنا فقط بل ملامحنا أيضا!!
 *بوعز يقتني ما لأليمالك*


كان لزاما أن يسأل الولي الشرعي الأول أن كان يفك هو أم يتنازل عن حقه  لبوعز بكونه الولي الثاني جلس بوعز عند باب المدينة كعادة اليهود سابقا  ليقام مجلس للشيوخ للبث في المشاكل بين الشعب.
رفض الكتاب ذكر اسم الولي الأول لأنه غير مستحق لذكر اسمه. إذ أراد أن  يقتني حقل اليمالك و يدفع الرهن لضمه إلى ميراثه و إذ عرف انه يلتزم  بالزواج من راعوث ليقيم نسلا للميت ويعود حقل اليمالك لأبنها بعد أن يدفع  الثمن.
 *بوعز يقتني راعوث*


لم يكن قلب بوعز في حقل اليمالك و إنما اقتناء راعوث لتنجب لحساب الميت اسمه و لا ينقرض بين أخوته.
قد بارك الكل هذا الروح الباذل المملوء حبا و سألوا الرب أن يبارك في راعوث فيجعلها كراحيل و ليئه.
باركها الجميع فصارت راعوث أما لجماعة الملوك ( داوود و نسله) حتى يأتي ملك الملوك متجسدا من ابنتها مريم.
 *راعوث تنجب عوبيد*


(فأعطاها الرب حبلا فولدت ابنا ….فأخذت نعمى الولد و وضعته في حضنها و صارت له مربية )
يختتم السفر بإعلان مجيء داوود لراعوث : فبدأ الجذر الملوكي المقدس في  الأمة اليهودية لتنمو الشجرة و تأتي بالثمرة الفريدة ( ابن داوود) الملك  الروحي الحقيقي.
هكذا بدأ السفر بالمجاعة التي بسببها انطلق اليمالك و عائلته من يهوذا  إلى مؤاب و انتهى بالشبع الحقيقي حيث ينعم العالم كله بابن داوود
 *بوعز  و راعوث ثنائي مثالي*


قد استقبل مجيء راعوث بالتقدير وليس الكبرياء
شخص متعقل غير مندفع لم يتسرع بالزواج منها بل راعى التقاليد. لم يتخطى الولي الأول
شخص كبير القلب يسرع إلى ما يسر قلبها ( الآن يا بنتي لا تخافي كل ما تقولين افعل لك ) هو المسئول عنها بعد والديها
رجل ينظر إلى القلب فقد أعجبته راعوث بالرغم من أنها كبيرة السن و أرملة.
مواقفه نحوها كانت تدل على النخوة و تعاطف و تقدير و احترام.
 *ما هي درجة التوافق بينهما ؟*


سنجد العديد من الاختلافات المقبولة بينهما فلا ننسى انه يهودي و هي  أمميه. هو غني و هي فقيرة لكن الله في قلب كليهما لذلك كان هدفهم واحد.
فالاختلافات المقبولة تثري العلاقة و تعود كل منهما على فضائل الاحتمال و القبول و الحب غير المشروط.
العلاقة المثالية = حب + خضوع
خاضعين بعضكم لبعض لخوف الله
أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب
يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه.
 *الحوار *
 رأينا العديد من الحوارات في هذا السفر فما هي شروط الحوار الفعال من وجهة النظر المسيحية ؟


الإتضاع ( لابد أن أعطى فرصة لسماع الآخرين )
الحب ( فالحوار في حقيقته انفتاح مع محبة لتقبل الكلام)
التكافؤ ( احترام وجهات النظر الأخرى و الثقة بالنفس و الاعتراف إذا أخطأت فهذا لا يقلل من قيمة الإنسان )
 *حوار مع الله*
 الإنسان لا يشعر بالراحة الحقيقية إلا إذا تحدث مع الله لذلك لابد أن نتدرب  على أن نجعل حوارنا فعال مع الله من طرفين ليس مجرد شكاوى أو طلبات إنما  أيضا لابد أن نعطى أنفسنا فرصة لسماع صوت الله.








​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *جميل جدا ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​​*


*شكرا جداااا
للمرور الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## free20 (26 يوليو 2011)

*سفر راعوث من اجمل الاسفار التى نتعلم منها اهمية الطاعة فى حياتنا ، والمحبة الغير محدودة .
شكرا اخى الحبيب على هذا الموضوع الرائع
 ربنا يبارك حياتك





*


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

free20 قال:


> *سفر راعوث من اجمل الاسفار التى نتعلم منها اهمية الطاعة فى حياتنا ، والمحبة الغير محدودة .
> شكرا اخى الحبيب على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


*شكرا جدا
للمرور الرائع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (27 يوليو 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


شكرا جداااا
للمرور الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------

